# Stat probe has unstable temps when UV switched on



## reptolad (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a Microclimate Evo Lite stat and an Arcadia T5 setup with cables running through the same hole at back of viv for one of the lamp connectors and the stat temperature probe. 

When the UV light is off the recorded temps on the stat are stable but when it turns on the recorded temps jumps around very eratically.

My other viv has the same UV controller and a Microclimate Evo and they both share the same drill hole and that ones fine.

Is there anything I can try other than drilling a new hole as I can't get hold of a drill?

thanks


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

There may be some interference between the stat and another electrical item.


Try and run both units from different wall sockets and ensure that the controller itself and the stat box is at least 12" apart. This will reduce the chance of interference. 






reptolad said:


> I have a Microclimate Evo Lite stat and an Arcadia T5 setup with cables running through the same hole at back of viv for one of the lamp connectors and the stat temperature probe.
> 
> When the UV light is off the recorded temps on the stat are stable but when it turns on the recorded temps jumps around very eratically.
> 
> ...


----------



## reptolad (Feb 18, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> There may be some interference between the stat and another electrical item.
> 
> 
> Try and run both units from different wall sockets and ensure that the controller itself and the stat box is at least 12" apart. This will reduce the chance of interference.


Thanks John. I plugged the UV controller into a different socket to the stat on the same extension block and that it seems to have fixed it. :2thumb:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

great! 




reptolad said:


> Thanks John. I plugged the UV controller into a different socket to the stat on the same extension block and that it seems to have fixed it. :2thumb:


----------



## reptolad (Feb 18, 2011)

Okay, so it seems the problem didn't go away after all. I've moved the UV controller plug so it runs through a different socket in the wall and moved the cables so they're not sure by side with the temp probe but still the controller is causing problems with the temp reading in my stat. 

I think possibly it was causing the same problem with my old stat and another one I sent back as faulty. Any ideas what's causing this and what can I do to fix it?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Electromagnetic interference is everywhere and some devices are more sensitive than others. All i can suggest, is use a filter at the plug and keep all of the units as far apart as you can.


Its a real frustration, but is very rare. Usually, if you get the stat 12" or more away from everything else it stops




reptolad said:


> Okay, so it seems the problem didn't go away after all. I've moved the UV controller plug so it runs through a different socket in the wall and moved the cables so they're not sure by side with the temp probe but still the controller is causing problems with the temp reading in my stat.
> 
> I think possibly it was causing the same problem with my old stat and another one I sent back as faulty. Any ideas what's causing this and what can I do to fix it?


----------



## reptolad (Feb 18, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Electromagnetic interference is everywhere and some devices are more sensitive than others. All i can suggest, is use a filter at the plug and keep all of the units as far apart as you can.
> 
> 
> Its a real frustration, but is very rare. Usually, if you get the stat 12" or more away from everything else it stops


I moved the stat and the uv controller so they are at opposite sides of the tank and I even tried connecting the controller to a mains conditioner but it hasn't made that much difference.


----------

